# seasonal allergy ICD9 code



## kumeena (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the right code for seasonal allergy? Is it 995.3?

thank you


----------



## jthweatt (Apr 22, 2010)

You probably need a code in the 477.0-477.9 range.  Get clarification to be certain.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Apr 22, 2010)

Codes in the 477 Category do include seasonal allergies.


----------



## kumeena (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank U


----------

